

OOP in Python (live streaming class for beginners)  - andrewgross
https://www.enginehere.com/stream/432/intro-to-object-oriented-programming-in-python/#

======
porter
This is a slick interface and the perfect way to learn how to code.

~~~
bjpless
Thanks porter!

I just finished the class. Hoping to post the recorded video in a little bit.

